# Lunalysis Journals



## 248786 (Feb 19, 2016)

Guys, I finally decided to start my own journal, and discuss the topics of Fish Keeping, and how I manage them. This journal will talk about the first fish that started it all, and the others I have accumulated over the years of enjoying this hobby, to it’s fullest.

Fish Keepers now a days are lucky, compared to what they used to have back then, before anyone knew as much as we know today. Tanks were cheap, depending on the brand you got. Most of the time, they were just stacked on shelves on top of one another, and you had to choose the one you liked best. Having them be mostly the same, they didn’t have too much difference. Filters, for instance weren’t that great. They didn’t have the best way to use of them, the way we do today, as we’ve aspired, and discovered more through the years.

If you are wondering about the story behind the hobby beginning for me, I’ll discuss that now. It wasn’t till 2005, when I got my first betta fish. I didn’t really know about the hobby being something I’d enjoy, but I liked the fish anyway. I only used a small enclosure for him, with food, and decorations to make it look as best as possible. But, it wasn’t until 2016, when I got my very first betta in a few years of not having any pets, of my own. I got surprised with my own tank, and betta fish, including everything that was needed for complete success with my hobby. I brought home with me, the start of a new future in my hobbies, which was Fish Keeping. I had it all set up, and I loved it so much. It sparked my interest in more, and becoming experienced with more responsibilities with this hobby.

I had the tank perfect, until my betta had started a bad case habit of fin biting, and he completely destroyed his appearance. I didn’t know what caused it, until I joined this forum, and discovered the reason behind why he did it. He was stressed out, because of poor stocking by plant life. I immediately decided to switch to live plants, and start anew.

I acquired the live plants, along with a little extra. I got my betta, some company. I soon included two apple snails to the mix. But, after a week of having them, one of them died due to not eating the food I fed him. The other snail turned out to be the best buddy, he’d ever had. He lived a good long life, but mysteriously passed on for some reason, after 6 months of having him. The live plants, also stopped the fin biting, and enhanced the appearance of the tank.

I still have the same tank today, and it has quite gone past the boundaries of maturity. It grows extremely complex structures of algae formations on the plants, and filter. It grows from strands in large quantities on the filter box. After the snails passing away, I was so intrigued by them, that I had to get another. This guy, is super healthy and is going all over the tank, and enjoying his home he has been given.

That’s just the beginning of my hobby, and how it started. I will further discuss the extra steps I have progressed on to. In the next section of this journal. I will talk more about the things I will be doing to improve my hobby, and gain more and more experience.


----------



## 248786 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Part 2: Lunalysis Journals*

In this next edition of the journal, I will discuss the steps that I take along the path of this hobby. It includes a lot of responsibilities that you have to follow, in order to get success in the hobby.

Now a days, since I have learned much more than before. I am able to care for my fish properly, which includes: Feeding them the right food, at the right times. Knowing when to clean the tank, and how to do so. And, keeping the fish healthy to give them a happy life, that they deserve.

When I first got my betta, I had already decided on a name. I named him ‘Luna’ and which is where the name of this journal was inspired from. Luna, a playful fish, was always being the center of my attention. I constantly was reading more, and more about them, and how to care for them. Myself, was able to get a good understanding for a schedule on cleaning days, and techniques for easily doing so.

As I transpired, and become more experienced, I decided to take on a few more fish. I want to get a ten gallon tank, with catfish, and one betta. Corydoras are referencing the catfish, and will be the main inhabitants of the tank. I will do a fishes cycle, and slowly add more as the days go on. Then the tank can be cycled, which is good for tanks to keep them healthy, and help the plants grow bigger, and greener.

I also have a big liking to any live plants, and always have. I like to experiment with different kinds, and see where they look best at. It’s always natural to stock your tank with live plants, and it also helps the inhabitants live happier, and healthier. 

But, through the years that I have owned fish, and admired the idea. I have grown much in knowledge, but I still refer to this forum, and it keeps me going. I love to help others with my knowledge, but even myself needs help.


----------



## 248786 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Part 3: Lunalysis Journals*

Part 3: Lunalysis Journals

As you all have read from the past two parts of my journal, this is the last part of the introduction, until we get into discussing my fish, and other subjects in general. I have mentioned what it has been like for a Fish Keeper, and now I’m taking it to the next level. What I mean by, my other fish is, I will talk about, and keep you updated on their actual being, and what I did for them.

I mentioned that I was getting a new tank, I will also be posting, and talking heavily about that for the next few parts in the journal.

Planning to get live plants, and create a natural habitat, with no artificial anything, which will please me very much if I can accomplish such a thing. I was deciding on the perfect fish to stock with, and I found my desired species. Pygmy Corycats, a Male Betta, and a few snails. I think this would complete the environmental view, and stocking. I also want to fill it with live plants, natural rock structures, and branches. 

When I acquire the tank, I will immediately start talking about stocking, and cycling. I want to have a cycled aquarium, because its healthier for the fish, and substantial to the bacteria, and live growth to thrive, and flourish. I am going to do a fishes cycle for a few days, then slowly add more fish as the days go on. My idea is to obtain all the catfish, but house them in a smaller tank for just a few days, until I can complete the cycle. Adding 1 - 2 of them every 3 days. Then I will order the betta, and snails, and the tank will be complete. It’s not a professional way of cycling, but it will work for the size of the tank I am getting. It’s considered a basic way of cycling a relatively good sized aquarium. I want to begin with a starter size, which is a ten gallon, and work my way upward, but this tank will certainly be my best.

In the next part of my journal, I will further begin what I mentioned in the beginning of this part. Which is, discussing the routines, and schedules I follow through normally, as if you were actually talking to me in reality about my fish.


----------

